# Russian military punishment props



## The Bread Guy (21 Mar 2016)

I can't tell how true this is, or not, but it looks interesting nonetheless (source) ...

Forgot your rifle, eh?









Lost your bayonet, comrade?




Wanna smoke when you're not supposed to?




So, you want to cell phone your sweetie, my friend?


----------

